# Sinful Colors Swatches- Pic Heavy



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been working on starting a beauty blog of my own featuring nail polishes so I've been doing quite a bit of swatching lately. These are a few colors from the Sinful Colors line. 







Cream Pink is the ultimate bubble gum barbie pink nail polish in my opinion. It goes on smooth, covers in two coats and it's not boring. It has a super subtle shimmer of gold under the pink. 



Flash

No Flash





Gorgeous color... weird finish. I did not use a top coat while swatching this color so you could see the odd way it dries. It's almost a matte finish but I don't think it means to be. With a top coat, it's lovely. It photographed a litter more pink than it is. It definitely is a pinkish purple but.. as I have found out.. purple does NOT like to be photographed. 



Flash



No flash





This is a lovely aqua blue color with a subtle silver sparkle to it. The application of this one was a bit streaky as you can see in the photos but it is nothing a good top coat wouldn't fix. This took 3 coats.



Flash

No Flash





This is a medium toned blue with a lighter blue shimmer to it. Again, the application was a tad streaky but this one only took 2 coats to become opaque. It's a very rich color. great pigmentation



Flash

No Flash



I LOVE this color. It's a creamy coral that just oozes of the summertime. In the shade it takes on a more orange..ish tone. No real sparkle or shimmer or duochrome to this polish. It's a straight up pure coral goodness.


----------



## jess!:) (Jan 2, 2011)

Cute colours!


----------



## BeautyByBlonde (Jan 2, 2011)

Love the colors! I've been interested in picking up some Sinful Colors but,  haven't gotten the chance to yet !


----------



## vixie13 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lov'in the Thimbleberry! Are these recent colors?


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep, they are all currently available. I'm not sure when they were released but they are not limited colors.


----------



## vixie13 (Jan 2, 2011)

Great! I'm going to keep my eyes open for that Thimbleberry!


----------



## macsochic (Jan 3, 2011)

The Timbleberry is gorgeous! Would look better on a longer length though I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree...  but growing my nails out is impossible and inconvenient.  I'm an art student so long nails get nasty pretty quick.


----------



## macsochic (Jan 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great! I'm going to keep my eyes open for that Thimbleberry!



I found it! :smug:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolaB (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the swatches! I love brights on short nails. :]


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 3, 2011)

PS. The Midnight blue STAINS. I forgot to mention this in the swatching. If you decide to get it... use a base coat and be careful of getting it on your skin/cuticles unless you wanna be a smurf for a day


----------



## katana (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never tried any Sinful colour nail polishes, but those colours are sooo pretty!

I really like the midnight blue one!


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 7, 2011)

I love those colors. Is there any place I can buy them online?

Adri

http://moriesnailart.weebly.com/


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.sinfulcolors.com/

Also available at Walgreens and Target.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 9, 2011)

You can get Sinful Colors at Rite Aid too.

I'm wearing Sinful Colors now too, the shade is "All About You". OMG! Its so blingy! I think it's what would be called a foil finish.

I started out wearing an old Revlon Dark Pleasures polish in "Talk Dirty", in the bottle it's a dark brown with tiny gold, green, and copper sparkles. On the nails, if you are out in the sun, it looks deliciously like dark chocolate. I wanted to bite my fingertips off! lol but indoors it just looks black. I hate that! I can't stand any nail color that could be mistaken for black. If I wanted to wear black I would put on black! This goes for Nars Zulu, that would go straight into the trash! (Okay, I'm not really that stupid. It would go in the "sell on ebay" or "trade on MUA" bin.) Anyway, since I didn't like looking like I was wearing black and I was feeling too lazy to take it off and start over, I checked my "top coats" box and found "All About You". It sure looks like it's sheer, but I don't think it is. It's gold and orange in either clear or gold jelly. I intended to only put on one coat over the Revlon, but messed up two nails so I put on another to smooth it out. Now you can only just barely see the Revlon underneath. I've been wearing this for five days now, I can't stop staring at my fingers. It's so shiny and shimmery and gorgeous!

So next time you're shopping for Sinful Colors, pick up "All About You". Even if you hate it you'll only be out $1.99, and who could hate this fabulous explosion of sparklocity???


----------

